# Transfer switch optios



## Crowman (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello,

I have a portable 6500 watt Honda generator that I want to connect up to the house via 30 Amp with a transfer switch using at least 10 circuits on the panel. I know of one from Reliance controls and APC. I'm leaning towards the APC one. Are there any others I should look at? Do any offer functionality with an iPhone?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Crowman,

Would you consider an interlock? You would then be able to run ANY circuit in your home. Most panel manufacturers make them.


----------



## Crowman (Nov 4, 2012)

aandpdan,

I'm open to all options. I'm new to that and just been looking it up. Looks like it goes into the panel (I have ITE) and is connected to the generator. When the power is out you need to shut off the main breaker from street power and turn on the Interlock to get power from the generator. Do I have that right, and would it power A and B side?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Correct.

You shut off the main then turn on the generator breaker. They are mechanically interlocked so only ONE can be on at a time.

It will feed the entire panel.


----------



## Crowman (Nov 4, 2012)

So what are the pros and cons of a transfer switch and an interlock? It would seem:

Interlock
-easier to wire
-have to drill into panel cover
-Is it ok and up to code to have to power sources into a box like this even with interlock?
-can easily turn things off and on for entire box

Transfer switch
-don't have to drill into panel
-can only allow for 10 circuits

It seems like interlock is better but then why do people go with transfer switch?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Not all interlocks require drilling. If you check with your panel manufacturer you may find one. For example, my panel is a Murray. Murray makes a kit that "snaps" onto the main breakers - no drilling required.

It's UL approved and the local inspector had no problems with it. 

There's a lot of wiring for a transfer panel and they don't always play nice with the AFCI breakers in a lot of new houses.


----------



## zrtmatos (Apr 1, 2013)

I am in the same boat and in my case I went with a 10 circuit GenTran transfer switch because getting the interloc would have required me to add a 60 amp breaker in my main panel. I only have one open spot and its on the bottom on the right. I wasn't going to change everything around in there. Hooking up 10 lines serves my needs nicely. I will have heat, hot water, and my 2 pellet stoves in the winter or sleeve ac in the summer will work as well as general lights in most areas. Now will the tv work if my cable doesn't work?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

zrtmatos said:


> Now will the tv work if my cable doesn't work?


The TV might work but if you don't have an antenna (or aren't watching a video) you aren't going to have a picture if your cable box is out.


----------



## Rubberducky (Mar 30, 2013)

I just put an interlock plate (kit) in about a week ago. The reason being is I want the choice of running everything within my panel and sub panel. To pick and choose for a transfer panel would be a pain. Not to mention the aggravation of wanting to use something that you couldn't fit in a ten circuit panel. The interlock is so simple to install and gives you the option to run everything if your generator is big enough. I have a 5000 portable diesel unit and run the entire house. Every breaker goes on except the dryer. Granted I have natural gas for heat and hot water. Finally I sunk an 8ft grounding rod into the ground close to the front of my garage so when I put the house on the generator I run another home made grounding cable from the ground lug on the generator to the rod. The interlock was approx 170 right from their website. I had to move a few breakers around but I was able to do the install within 20mins.


----------



## bradcrerar (Jan 11, 2013)

I also added these in the wll next to the panel Gen/Tran Remote Metering Kit RMK-15-I RMK-15-F RMK-15-O 
These meters allow ,e to determine how much power each leg of the generator is pulling. This tells me if I am nearing max output on the generator. 
With the combination of interlock kit with the meters gives me the maximum output of the generator


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

I went with the interlock too. My house is on city water, and my heat, stove, and hot water are all natural gas. A Honda EU 6500 can run my whole house as long as I keep the central A/C off. IMO a ten circuits on a transfer switch is just not enough. A interlock with a inlet box and a watt meter is a simple solution. There is a few good videos on YouTube showing the Interlock kits in action.


----------



## gee_eller (Oct 17, 2012)

I like the load shedding capability of the APC UTS.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

The load shedding capability of the APC is a nice feature, but it could also be a problem. Take a look inside one. They have special fuses that are very expensive and not available at the local auto store. If you get a voltage serge or a lightning strike an burn a fuse your going to need to have some extra on hand. Also your dealing with a computer board inside the APC. For me I like a manual 3 way switch, or an interlock in and emergency application.


----------

